# Socializing with Tip and Tiny at Two Weeks



## aliceinwonderland (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi again folks! After losing Skip Friday, I'm pleased to say that Tip and Tiny are still doing well. Their eyes opened Sunday and it's too cute! They've also become quite active! I hold them against my chest when I check on them and Tip will scale right up my chest to nuzzle into my neck and hair. I sat Tiny on the bed to take a picture and before I could get it, she had zipped across the open space and snuggled into a blanket fold. 

Today is day sixteen for them by my count and I'm just wondering how much time I should be spending with them. If I had it my way, they'd be snuggled in my hoodie all day long but I know I can't keep them from Mamma that long. So far I've been limiting myself to about ten or fifteen minutes at a time. Is there anything in particular I should be exposing them to at this age or things I should start encouraging them to do? Can I start offering them baby food/other foods to begin the weaning process? Any and all advice on how to proceed henceforth is welcome!

Also, Mamma has been getting more aggressive lately for some reason. I've been working with her from day one sticking my fingers through the bars of the cage to greet her and she's always nibbled or licked at my finger. Lately she's been shoving at it with her little paws like she's trying to push me out and bites at my finger with increasing aggression if I don't take it out. She's even started snipping at my fingers when I'm reaching into the cage to clean up or move things around. I gave her nose a little bop and told her no the first time and when she did it again, I pulled her out and subjected her to scritches and snuggles for a few minutes before putting her back. After that she left me alone and even hopped out onto my hand later to try and get treats. I guess I need to start spending more time with her out of the cage as well but I'm not sure how long I should keep her away from the pups either. 

Thanks for reading guys! These pictures are a little blurry because Tip and Tiny are fast now, but here you go!

Tiny(what color would you guys say she is?):

















Tip:


----------



## Smarion0006 (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm not sure about colors, but how cute are they?!?! For my rescue litters, as soon as they opened their eyes I really started messing with them. I would get them out several times a day.... maybe 15 minutes at a time. This gave mama a little break too, which I'm sure she appreciated. As for food and weaning, mama is going to show them what to do. I add in seed mix and nuts after their eyes open. The babies will get in the bowl and start eating when ever they want to. Mama teaches them to use the water bottle, she does it all. She really is the best teacher. I started exposing my babies to sound when I realized their ears were opening. I used my mouth to make clicks, pops, ringing sounds. None of my babies became nervous or jumpy because of that. One thing you might want to try is to buy squeeze baby pouches. It makes it easy to get out the veggies and fruits and mama and babies will love it. You can also put a bit on your finger and see if the babies will lick it off. They will get their noses in it at some point though, so be prepared for the cutest face wiping and sneezing session. Can't wait to see more pics of your sweeties! By the way, I am sorry to hear about Skip


----------



## aliceinwonderland (Dec 17, 2013)

Fifteen minutes several times a day it is! And thank you, they are some adorable little stinkers! Tip is such a little snuggler and Tiny likes to suckle on my palm when I hold her. Would now be a good time to introduce them to other pets? My dogs are very curious about the rats and also very gentle(the youngest, Mirrie, used to groom my old rat it was freaking adorable) but they can be a little intimidating when they're meeting a new face because they get so excited and want to push each other out of the way to get the best look. 

I've also started playing music when I take them out. Not like crazy death metal or anything(no offense to those who enjoy it) but oldies and sometimes a little bit of today's hits on Pandora. It's loudish but not eardrum bursting. When I used to raise puppies, I would always take them for car rides and play music to desensitize them to new sounds, plus Mamma seems to have associated the music with interaction times. 

I hadn't thought of squeeze pouches, those would be a lot easier. I've been using a spoon and jars of baby food for trust training with Mamma. I'll have to look out for the pouches next time I'm in the store though. Thank you for your condolences, I just wish I could have known what had gone wrong. Everyone had been doing so well and then one morning Skip was half a Skip. It was the first day of my long work weekend and I came home every morning to check on the other two and was scared to death I was going to find more remains. I worry that because of the abuse and neglect that Mamma went through before I rescued her she might be more than a little touched in the head and that this could be why she ate Skip. I just hope that now that the other two pups have opened their eyes they're a step further away from the chances of ending up facing the same fate.

Anyway, I'll try to get some more pictures of the cuties this morning to share!


----------



## pookerpics (Feb 3, 2015)

Omg, they are adorable! The color looks like a light gray to me. they are so sweet!


----------



## aliceinwonderland (Dec 17, 2013)

Thank you! Tiny is definitely grey but it looks like she's got some subtle brown tones mixed into it as well. Last night when I was holding them, she got herself all tangled up in my hair and I had to unbraid it to get her free, it was pretty funny. After they scurried over my arms and shoulders for a little while, they were tuckered out and fell asleep snuggled in my hands.

















(Tiny's nose looks really massive in the one above)
























God Tiny's little face is just too cute!

How long before I can take them out for longer than fifteen/twenty minutes at a time? I'd love to have them out relaxing with me while I watch a movie or something along those lines.


----------

